# Mallard/Shoveler Hybrid?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

We shot this today and it's definitely a hybrid. First thought it was a Mallard/Pintail cross, but not think it's a Mallard/Shoveler.

What do you think?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm, it might. Hybrids tend to look more like this, though.










Whatever it is, put that guy on the wall!!! :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

huntingdude16 said:


> Hmm, it might. Hybrids tend to look more like this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what do you think it is?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

a wall mounter!!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

where were you hunting coulda came from a local park...we got tons of birds like that at our local park that are mixed with weird domestic ducks.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

cool looking duck :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Definitely looks like a farm goose/duck hybrid of some sort...

Not sure which one yet... trying to think of the one I've seen that has that colored back with a white throat/head...

Almost looks like a Toulouse Goose Farmyard bird..










but not quite...

It has the color of a widgeon on it's back ... that off rust/brown color..


















Ryan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

_Mallard breeds can be somewhat confusing. They can be larger than normal or much smaller, darker or lighter, all white or all black. Watch for the little curled feathers on the back of the male, above the tail. Only the Mallard and its domestic descendants have those. (Well, the Hawaiian Duck does too, but the chances of seeing one of those around here is about zero.)
Again, lots of white is often involved, including all-white breeds like the popular Pekin Duck. Another common form is the bibbed version. It has a sort of normal body and head plumage, and a white chest. Other forms and crosses can have spots of white just about anywhere. Usually these white spots are not symmetrical across both sides, and that asymmetry should tip you off to think domestic influence._

Look about 1/4 down from the top of this page: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows/domducks.htm


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks.

It was group shot, but my buddy mounted it.

I don't mount ducks, that's wrong. :beer:

lol


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Definitely looks like a farm goose/duck hybrid of some sort...
> 
> Not sure which one yet... trying to think of the one I've seen that has that colored back with a white throat/head...
> 
> ...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help guys.

I think your right, it's a "Bibbed" mallard.

Not a hybrid at all.


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

Not that this particular duck looks like it but...some pheasants can be half albino. I once saw one that was all normal colored except for every tailfeather, which were completely white. Nature can do some weird things...I'm glad your buddy put him/it on the wall.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

To me it looks like a mallard crossed with a domestic farm duck called an Indian Runner, either way, pretty neat duck to see fly into the spread


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

looks like one of them mallards that are on a farm


----------

